# Second Skin Damplifier Pro Review



## exige (Dec 4, 2007)

This is a long overdue review from the Second Skin Damp Pro promotion on CA.com a few months back. What I’m about to say has been said hundreds of times before. Damp Pro is the best.

ANT was kind enough to send me a pack of Damp Pro. I didn’t get around to installing it until just this past weekend. I’ve used many deadeners before from RAAM to Dynamat, B-Quiet, and more. Damp Pro has outclassed each of these products. It’s one of the few products to arrive in nice rectangular sheets rather than a big roll. There wasn’t a gooey mess like I’ve had with other mats. Damp Pro is THICK. 

My doors already have a good amount of deadener on them so I decided to apply the Damp Pro to my hatch, which was previously nothing but a little metal. Knocking on the hatch before applying Damp Pro, there was a high pitched hollow sound. I had enough mat to do 2 layers. Using the knock test again, I got a solid THUD….nothing like before. No resonance throughout the panel this time. The mat is heavy enough that the struts on my rear hatch actually struggle to lift up the trunk. That’s how thick this stuff is!

In summary, Second Skin Damplifier Pro is the best mat I’ve ever used. I would highly recommend it. It might be a little bit more expensive than other products on the market, but after you’ve used it and seen it in action, it’d be well worth the cost.


----------

